# Tsp Instead Of Calgon?



## Foleymann (Mar 13, 2007)

Has anyone used TSP instead of Calgon in their black tank? I know TSP can be used as a water softener-somewhat. Just wondering


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I haven't heard of that...but I will be watching to see if anyone else has.

Tim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I don't want to sound ignorant (which may be hard for me







), but what is TSP??

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Never tried TSP....I know Calgon works, so I stick (pun intened) with it.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

TSP is short for trisodium phosphate. I've never heard of it being used for water softening. Its main use is as a heavy-duty degreasing cleaner.

Here is what Wikipedia says about TSP: "Trisodium phosphate (TSP), available at most hardware stores in white powder form, is a cleaning agent and degreaser, commonly used to prepare household surfaces for painting. It can also be called trisodium orthophosphate and has the chemical formula Na3PO4. It is a highly water-soluble ionic salt. Solutions of it dissolved in water have an alkaline pH.

It can also be found as a food additive, under E number E339; it is used as an acidity regulator (buffering agent), emulsifier, thickening agent, nutrition enlargement agent and sequestrant (metal-chelating agent). In these uses it may be known as simply sodium phosphate. It also goes by this name when sold as an enema, working as a laxative to treat constipation. Sodium phosphate enemas are sold over-the-counter in the United States. However, it should not be confused with the related compounds sodium dihydrogen phosphate, also known as monosodium phosphate or MSP, and disodium hydrogen phosphate."

Bill


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

Might work...can't hurt.
We use it at work for cleaning before painting etc.

Bill


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW thats for the info cookie9933

Don


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Lazybonz(aka Bill) said:


> Might work...can't hurt.


It may not hurt your black tank, but it might just hurt the stream or river near the sewage treatment plant. (And there is evidence TSP affects septic systems too, and many campgrounds use septic systems for campground waste).

From ... http://www.watoxics.org/homes-and-gardens/...ts-cleaning#tsp

TSP stands for trisodium phosphate, and it does contain phosphate.

Phosphates ... contribute to algae blooms in waterbodies where sewage treatment plants discharge their effluent. Generally, phosphorus is a bigger problem in freshwater lakes and rivers than in saltwater. Many states banned phosphates in laundry detergents during the 1980s and 1990s because they were the major source of phosphorus pollution at the time. As a result detergent manufacturers removed phosphates from their products. ​
Ed


----------



## Foleymann (Mar 13, 2007)

Yikes- didn't think of the ecological consequences. Guess I'll pass on this one.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I had often wondered about RidX that you use in septic systems, but no one had mentioned it, so I just thought maybe is was too strong. Anyone have any ideas on that?

Darlene


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> I had often wondered about RidX that you use in septic systems, but no one had mentioned it, so I just thought maybe is was too strong. Anyone have any ideas on that?
> 
> Darlene


Rid-X probably wouldn't do any good in an RV. That product works by adding bacteria which is good for a home septic system because there is a very large detention time for the bacteria to work. An RV does not have a septic tank. Your black tank is a holding tank, meant to be drained every few days. Best additives are ones that cut down on aroma and assist in draining everything out. JMHO.

Bill


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Are there any chemists out there that can address how the alkalinity created by TSP would affect the sensors on the tanks? I haven't seen this question addressed yet.

After reading the posts so far, I think I'll stick with the tried and true Calgon. "If it ain't broke, don't fix it," is my mantra.

Mike


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Scoutr2 said:


> Are there any chemists out there that can address how the alkalinity created by TSP would affect the sensors on the tanks? I haven't seen this question addressed yet.
> 
> After reading the posts so far, I think I'll stick with the tried and true Calgon. "If it ain't broke, don't fix it," is my mantra.
> 
> Mike


TSP is pertty strong stuff. One of the problems could be cleaning too good and making it hard to open and close the dump valve. The calgon helps to keep things in suspension, expecially when used with dish or laundry soap, so it will allow the stuff to swish out easily. The TSP is a heavy duty cleaner and would cause more problems than it would solve I think. Besides that there is the Ecological thing too.


----------

